# American architect, Pinay fiancee open Mexican food cart in Tondo



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Awesome idea, (if he has a work permit). If no work permit; news in a few days, American deported for opening a Mexican food cart in Tondo.

My guess; he will have food carts opening up to the left & right of him mirroring what he's doing within the next few days and then someone will start a Mexican food cart franchise. 

Published August 25, 2020 9:28pm
https://www.gmanetwork.com/news/lifestyle/food/752881/american-architect-pinay-fiancee-open-mexican-food-cart-in-tondo/story/?top_picks&order=9


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Hey_Joe said:


> Awesome idea, (if he has a work permit). If no work permit; news in a few days, American deported for opening a Mexican food cart in Tondo.
> 
> My guess; he will have food carts opening up to the left & right of him mirroring what he's doing within the next few days and then someone will start a Mexican food cart franchise.
> 
> ...


Good on him but Tondo? The land of the brave and reckless. I have many times suggested to Ben to open a meat pie shop as well as distributing to worthy outlets.
I wonder the laws for this guy and perhaps myself for volunteering time to our better half endeavours? As for opening franchises? If she decides to go that route then good for her (and him).

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

If it is good Mexican food he could park his food cart across the street from my house and I would keep him in business myself 

Does he also serve margaritas?:spit:


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

bigpearl said:


> I wonder the laws for this guy and perhaps myself for volunteering time to our better half endeavours?


Sad but true. If he's here on a Tourist Visa; Tourists are not permitted to do any type of volunteer work in the PI. One can call BI to clarify this. 

One must have a 47 (a) (2) Special Non Immigrant Visa to do any type of volunteer work in the PI.

https://www.philippineconsulatela.org/consular-services-2/visa/47-a-2-special-non-immigrant-visa


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

As always Joe a like,,,,,,,,, simple for me just go for the SRRV and working rights. Getting the better half on board will be difficult. Enterprise is or appears to be at the bottom of the barrel here.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Hey_Joe said:


> Awesome idea, (if he has a work permit). If no work permit; news in a few days, American deported for opening a Mexican food cart in Tondo.
> 
> My guess; he will have food carts opening up to the left & right of him mirroring what he's doing within the next few days and then someone will start a Mexican food cart franchise.
> 
> ...


Something is fishy there! I don't see how he could be working if he just arrived New Years and is not married. I think he is going to regret that story. Also, a Google search did not come up with anything architectural for his name.

There is a European guy who has a food stall with his wife inside Clark airport. I think it was crepes.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Mexican Food*



Hey_Joe said:


> Awesome idea, (if he has a work permit). If no work permit; news in a few days, American deported for opening a Mexican food cart in Tondo.
> 
> My guess; he will have food carts opening up to the left & right of him mirroring what he's doing within the next few days and then someone will start a Mexican food cart franchise.
> 
> ...


That is awesome and some variety for a change but the Philippine palate from what I've experienced won't be eating tacos that's a Western way of thinking  so hopefully they have the perfect spot full of Westerners.

Shawarma sweet tacos is what they sell in every mall that's about a close to Mexican as it gets.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

The line " he intends to apply for dual citizenship after they marry" says it all.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> Good on him but Tondo? The land of the brave and reckless. I have many times suggested to Ben to open a meat pie shop as well as distributing to worthy outlets.
> I wonder the laws for this guy and perhaps myself for volunteering time to our better half endeavours? As for opening franchises? If she decides to go that route then good for her (and him).
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


There should not be any issues "IF" you are NOT drawing a salary or any other monetary compensation for any work performed. I helped my better half start a clinical laboratory and I worked there many, many days, weeks and months and I had someone report me for working there but was told by the Courts that I am NOT working if I am not being personally compensated for the work I personally performed and the Judge told me Thank You for assisting to establish multiple businesses here in the Philippines and for further assisting them after the business opened...

The ONLY reason the Philippines has those foreigner labor laws is to keep foreigners from taking jobs away form Filipinos. However; with that being said; I venture to say that most of the work that might be performed by most foreigners can not or would not be accomplished by most Filipinos because most of us work for free as a volunteer for our better half or a friend or family member out of the kindness of our hearts...


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Cebu Citizen said:


> There should not be any issues "IF" you are NOT drawing a salary or any other monetary compensation for any work performed. I helped my better half start a clinical laboratory and I worked there many, many days, weeks and months and I had someone report me for working there but was told by the Courts that I am NOT working if I am not being personally compensated for the work I personally performed and the Judge told me Thank You for assisting to establish multiple businesses here in the Philippines and for further assisting them after the business opened....


Non-Resident Aliens Who Intend to Work in the Philippines 

All foreign nationals seeking admission to the Philippines for the purpose of employment, all non-resident foreign nationals already working in the Philippines, and all non-resident foreign nationals admitted to the Philippines not on-working visas, who wish to work in the Philippines, regardless of the source of compensation and duration of employment are required by the Philippine Department of Labor and Employment (DOLE) to secure an Alien Employment Permit (AEP).

Resident Alien – refers to any foreign national who is allowed by law to reside indefinitely in the Philippines

All foreign nationals seeking admission to the Philippines for the purpose of employment, all non-resident foreign nationals already working in the Philippines, and all non-resident foreign nationals admitted to the Philippines on non-working visas, who wish to work in the Philippines, regardless of the source of compensation and duration of employment are required by the Philippine Department of Labor and Employment (DOLE) to secure an Alien Employment Permit (AEP).

Penalties

Aliens who are found working without an employment permit as required by law, are penalized with a fine ranging from one thousand pesos (P1,000.00) to ten thousand pesos (P10,000), or *imprisonment* ranging from three months to three years, or both. In addition to such penalties, any alien found guilty shall be summarily *deported* upon completion of service of sentence.


SOURCE: https://ph.usembassy.gov/u-s-citizen-services/local-resources-of-u-s-citizens/living-working-philippines/


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Doing anything that could be considered depriving a filipino of and income can be considered illegal, even doing your own diy which a local could be paid to do.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I do remember a few Expats being deported for owning and running a business but living here on a tourist Visa, I've read many stories and also it's been in the news. Here's an example https://globalnation.inquirer.net/1...bor-code-immigration-act-antonette-mangrobang

Those that set up monetized YouTube Channels also end up with issues especially if they try to run a charity such as feeding kids or homeless.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Gary D said:


> Doing anything that could be considered depriving a filipino of and income can be considered illegal, even doing your own diy which a local could be paid to do.



Some do take it kind of seriously. I do prefer to do my own installation and repairs on my house & property, same as far as vehicle maintenance & repair. I have been questioned a 2 different hardware stores and also at the local auto parts store when I was installing my pressure water system, doing some electrical wiring, changing oil in my van, even when I bought & installed a clutch in my van, I was questioned as to why I didn't pay a pinoy to do that stuff. They almost acted as if they did not want to sell the items if I was the one going to use them. Finally kind of got disgusted with them and said that I preferred to do it so it would be done right the first time. I now go in and get what I want with no questions, I do get some stares from the local 'craftsmen' & 'mechanics'.

Fred


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

fmartin_gila said:


> Some do take it kind of seriously. I do prefer to do my own installation and repairs on my house & property, same as far as vehicle maintenance & repair. I have been questioned a 2 different hardware stores and also at the local auto parts store when I was installing my pressure water system, doing some electrical wiring, changing oil in my van, even when I bought & installed a clutch in my van, I was questioned as to why I didn't pay a pinoy to do that stuff. They almost acted as if they did not want to sell the items if I was the one going to use them. Finally kind of got disgusted with them and said that I preferred to do it so it would be done right the first time. I now go in and get what I want with no questions, I do get some stares from the local 'craftsmen' & 'mechanics'.
> 
> Fred


Just tell them that you are hiring a guy to do the work but that you had agreed to buy the parts required. If necessary take along a local friend who will grin and nod his head at the approprate times. All too often local busy bodies like to stick their noses into people's business, especially if they can think of some way to monetize it for themselves or a family member.

If taken to an extreme, cooking your own food, cleaning your own house, driving your own car, etc could be considered work because you can hire all this done, as far as doing things for your self I really do not see why that would be considered work in violation of a visa.

However for the people actually doing serious work, for the public for payment., I do believe that they should be deported after being fined and in serious cases doing some time as a guest in the Iron Bar Hotel. I include in this people teaching either on line or in person, making YouTube videos for payment, or even working for no cash in a family business. 

Other than on a tourist visa, a work permit is as far as I have been told pretty easy to get, especially if you are doing something that a local generally would not do, like teach English or open a business, especially if that business will employ locals.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

It's too hard here and much simpler to derive an income from an environment one is familiar with and save the angst.
A very typical example and sorry for going off topic. 18 months ago we purchased a new Mio as a run around, no plates and you have to wait sir, (got new plates in under 2 weeks for a new car back in August 2019)
Now according to RA 11235 we can be fined for not having a number plate on the scooter that we already paid for and now appears we have to apply and pay again according to the locals as they are available now, perhaps they are wrong and my quick glance at this new law/protocol missed the mark?

Doing business here and I/we have looked at many, is a waste of time as you can invest securely offshore/own country where you know the 10 pitfalls and not the 500 that are thrown at you here. Sadly I am very Cynical with any ventures open here for the unwary that doesn't ask the right questions and cries later.,,,,,,, Same with property etc.
I agree with Gary, "Dual citizenship" many Myself included have lots to learn.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> Doing business here and I/we have looked at many, is a waste of time as you can invest securely offshore/own country where you know the 10 pitfalls and not the 500 that are thrown at you here. Sadly I am very Cynical with any ventures open here for the unwary that doesn't ask the right questions and cries later.,,,,,,, Same with property etc.
> I agree with Gary, "Dual citizenship" many Myself included have lots to learn.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


I agree 100%. For most small businesses, the income is piddling and not worth all the potential hassles.  My investments back home go up and down in a day more than a small business here would earn in a month, but they don't worry me because they are long term. 

I see this "architect" and wonder "why, why, why??". Successful architects don't usually leave a career to run a food stand.

However, some people just want to work and stay busy. I know a very wealthy guy who doesn't need to work another minute in his life, but he just bought a resort. Seems to me it will just generate big headaches, but he is very much a "glass half full" type of guy so I hope it makes him happy and busy.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

bigpearl said:


> I wonder the laws for this guy and perhaps myself for volunteering time to our better half endeavours?.


NOT allowed without work permit - and I doubt foreigners would get any for such work.

NO DIFFERENCE if the foreigner get pay or not. It isn't even allowed without work permit to work for FREE even in an aid organisation!

As I understand the law foreigners aren't even allowed to be involved in a foodcart business at all. Or do I missinterpret ? 
"RETAIL TRADE ENTERPRISES with paid-up capital of not less than US$ 2,500,000* *(Sec. 5/R.A. 8762) "
8000 pesos is far from that 

- 
A "funny" thing for foreigners (with work permit and can be max 40 percent owner in education business) 
Foreigners aren't allowed to teach*
but are allowed to "instruct" teachers how  

(*Except when the Philippines is short of a type of teachers as e g foreigners with English as first language.)


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

It's being tightened up, there are only 15 categories of work tgat can be done by foreigners.
https://newsinfo.inquirer.net/1112812/foreigners-can-get-work-permits-only-in-15-job-categories


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Gary D said:


> It's being tightened up, there are only 15 categories of work tgat can be done by foreigners.
> (I had to remove link to be able to post, because I'm new.)


But that's for TEMPORARY.
"foreigners who are in the Philippines on tourist visas to work here for six months."


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

M.C.A. said:


> Those that set up monetized YouTube Channels also end up with issues especially if they try to run a charity such as feeding kids or homeless.


Yeah, ol Ned down in Dumaguete ran into that problem with the Spaghetti feed and people contributing to it as I recall. Makes no sense , as just trying to help the poor, especially the kids. Perhaps now his Asawa can take the reigns for that once they have their kiddo soon.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Hey_Joe said:


> Non-Resident Aliens Who Intend to Work in the Philippines
> 
> All foreign nationals seeking admission to the Philippines for the purpose of employment, all non-resident foreign nationals already working in the Philippines, and all non-resident foreign nationals admitted to the Philippines not on-working visas, who wish to work in the Philippines, regardless of the source of compensation and duration of employment are required by the Philippine Department of Labor and Employment (DOLE) to secure an Alien Employment Permit (AEP).
> 
> ...


As I mentioned earlier in my original post...and this post confirms what I said...this post clearly says foreigners seeking admission in to the Philippines for the purposes of employment...OR non-resident aliens wishing to become employed...or are already employed...

If you came here for purposes other than seeking employment, (such as to retire here or get married,etc., OR if you are a legal permanent Resident Alien, this does not apply! The exact same information that I was given by directly from the DOLE Office when I discussed working at some of my businesses...

The Philippine Government is not trying to keep foreigners from doing any work on their own property or at your home or assisting your spouse with tasks at a privately owned business or even helping a friend or family member with a particular task, voluntary or otherwise.

It only applys to foreigners who actually travel here for the specific purpose of becoming employed by a company and listed as an employee and on that companies payroll...


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

The REAL problem with doing any kind of personal work or doing volunteer work to help your spouse or family members or poor people here in the Philippines is not the Philippine Laws...it is all the crazy localized interpretations of those laws! Many of the local Barangay Officials "THINK" they understand and know the laws and will hassle you about something BUT in actuality they have mis-interpreted what the law actually says and they are simply applying their own personal version of what they think the laws says...

That is why I always cut to the chase BEFORE any hassles can arise, and I go speak directly to DOLE or the local Municipality or the Barangay Captain and tell them what I want to do and get their blessing first and then there are NO hassles...plus they think they are a part of your project then and that gives them clout with their local constituents...


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Lunkan said:


> NOT allowed without work permit - and I doubt foreigners would get any for such work.
> 
> NO DIFFERENCE if the foreigner get pay or not. It isn't even allowed without work permit to work for FREE even in an aid organisation!
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum Lunkan and your contributions.
I like what you say about foreigners working and volunteering here, so now with no hobbies and can't cook or do the dishes, wash the clothes, tend the garden, fix things around the house I can be a man of 100% leisure and gain another 4 Kgs,,,,,,,,, Don't think Ben will be impressed though and I'll probably get slapped if I invoke the law.

As for work permits, once I get bored enough and probably another 4 Kgs I will apply to the PRA for an SRRV and work permit so I can legally participate in a start up endeavour (risk) with the better half for his future. In the mean time the roses are smelling pretty good but I can't seem to shake the 4 to 5 hours a night sleep patten though I am now known to have an hour or two nana nap in the middle of the day with the A.C. and TV on in the bedroom, hot here in the middle of the day, terrible life but I will endure.

Perhaps the SIRV is the way to go if you are looking for a long term commitment.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

"If you came here for purposes other than seeking employment... (about not needing work permit.)"

I don't believe it can be that easy to avoid needing work permit, because then can everyone SAY they didn't come here to work, and then start working 


"The Philippine Government is not trying to keep foreigners from doing any work on their own property or at your home or assisting your spouse with tasks at a privately owned business or even helping a friend or family member with a particular task, voluntary or otherwise."
That's two DIFFERENT things, which I believe in ONE of but not the other 
because one is HOME - which I suppouse DON'T need work permit
while the other is BUSINESS - which I asume need work permit. 

I checked this much a few years ago when I thought of possible business alternatives, so I have forgot where I found some of it, but I saw working volontary for an organisation =no pay demand work permit. which I remember because I found it silly. , 
The following is from a copy of an article, but I have seen same list in a law (which I forgot to copy the name of.) It'smainly about what business types foreigners can OWN part of. but in same it talk about NOT allowed to DO as a foreiger.
PRACTICE of PROFESSIONS* * *1
A: Engineering
• Aeronautical 
• Agricultural 
• Chemical 
• Civil 
• Electrical 
• Electronics and Communication 
• Geodetic* 
• Mechanical 
• Metallurgical 
• Mining 
• Naval Architecture and Marine 
• Sanitary. 
B. Medicine and Allied Professions
• Medicine 
• Medical Technology 
• Dentistry 
• Midwifery 
• Nursing 
• Nutrition and Dietetics 
• *Optometry 
• Pharmacy 
• Physical and Occupational Therapy 
• Radiology and X-Ray Technology 
• Veterinary Medicine 
C. Accountancy
D. Architecture
E. Criminology
F. Chemistry
G. Customs Brokerage
H. Environmental Planning
I. Forestry
J. Geology
K. Interior Design
L. Landscape Architecture
M. Law
N. Librarianship
O. Marine Deck Officers
P. Marine Engine Officers
Q. Master Plumbing
R. Sugar Technology
S. Social Work
T. Teaching
U. Agriculture
V. Fisheries
*3. RETAIL TRADE ENTERPRISES with paid-up capital of not less than US$ 2,500,000* *(Sec. 5/R.A. 8762) *2*
4 *COOPERATIVES * ***Ch. III, Art. 26 of R.A. 6938)
5. PRIVATE SECURITY AGENCIES * * (Sec. 4 of R.A. 5487)
6. SMALL SCALE MINING * * (Sec. 3 of R.A. 7076)
(I cut the last part because I guess no one want to work with e g nuclear weapons


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

"It only applys to foreigners who actually travel here for the specific purpose of becoming employed by a company and listed as an employee and on that companies payroll..."
I don't believe that's correct, because what I reached concclusion of back when I checked it much - if I made corect conclusion  - because TASKS can even be forbidden for foreigners to do SELF - so don't get work permit - 
but some of them are allowed for foreigners to OWN part of the BUSINESS, which do such, and foreigners can be some involved in leadiing but NOT allowed to be highest boss in. (Except perhaps in an "export business", I find the law being some fuzzy about that part.)

And see the list in my post close above. 

"now with no hobbies and can't cook or do the dishes, wash the clothes, tend the garden, fix things around the house I can be a man of 100% leisure and gain another 4 Kgs"
Well. Some baranggay captains perhaps claim so, but it isn't he who decide work permts 
I BELIEVE it's ALLOWED in own HOME. 
but can be forbidden or need work permit - depending of task - in a BUSINESS UNDEPENDNG of who own it.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

I can only ask if you sir (Lunken) are ratifying my position to become a totally lazy so and so?
I'm afraid not and my experience here for the last 8 or 9 years has taught me a/many different scenarios that are simply not spelt out in black or white,,,,,,, it's more of a case of suck it and see. While we live well here in our Barangay it may well be different in the next.
Given your expertise on sprouting local and Republican law and obvious cynicism one would ask your experience with boots on the ground and tasting the flavours here to justify such contributions. 
Perhaps an introduction as most do is in order? 

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

>bigpearl
Yes you are right there are huge difference between different baranggays, so I plan to check oppinions about the mayors and say "Hi" to baranggay captains at alternative location places before I decide where to start. It's a problem with the business I plan to start it will be very hard to move after it's started.

I don't have any OWN business boots on the ground in the Philippines (but much elsewhere. Beside own businesses, I have done several business consulting assignments mainly in Sweden both to improve results but also solving organisation crisis. Normaly I charge a percentage of the imporved result. Elsewhere e g in Russia when the wall fell, I did make for a Scandinavian client a software production "Flat" organisation (= Freedom under responcibility. All are involved some in thinking and deciding (details) *I did lead it at distance* Instead of the Pyramid ordering type they were used to. All experts at Russia said it would be *impossible* but I did it anyway  
Because this was short after Russian citizens were send to Siberia or worse if telling their oppinion, to make the employees dare to tell the boss (=me) I started with saying:
-It's ok to call me idiot as long as you tell why and have a better idea than mine  
The best of them stayed long because he liked to sleep late and work late, even years after Motorola had offered him much higher salary than my client had money to, but after some years he switched to Motorola, I believe they offered him three times higher salary but then he had to work office hours  


BUT concerning the Philippines - besides all the many Phils laws I have studied - I know rather many business owners there both foreigners and Filipinos. (E g one of my classmates from Elementary school have had a mango farm in Phils since before 1990.)
A bunch of Filipino small business owners and a tribe cooperative I have assisted with improvement ideas and several tell me about their problems and successes. 
E g a Filipina friend (with Swedish boyfriend) called me some years ago and was sad because she had lost rather much by giving credit to wrong people. (3 Filipino months salaries back then worth.) She was good at finding opportunities allready, but terrible at judging risks. I adjusted her thinking just a bit by asking her a question to ask herself before chosing clients, plus I gave her a hint how to find much less risk client type. She got it and improved her business result very fast. Before covid the change had made she needed to work only 2-4 days per month except when she start new projects, earning good anyway (Filipino messure.) But covid has stoped most of her projects by most of them are retail related, but some are construction or agricultural. 

Expression:
"Stupid people don't learn by own misstakes.
Clever people learn by own misstakes.
Wice people learn by other's misstakes."
I try to be wice  but on the other hand I like "impossible" challenges too. I have succeeded with some more than the Russian software, mainly within sports, but when I started my first business as 24yo too, tried to make county covering direct. I had crazy low start capital to start that big. but I did it anyway, because a huge possible client demanded that to get a chance to get them as client, (3 months later I had taken that huge client from a national company because I had built an organisation which could deliver much better quality for same price. (Btw I got that business idea by as teenager I were employee in one of the other national competitors, by I noticed I could do it both much better and much cheaper than them 


My next "impossible" challenge is to try to build a "Flat" organiced business in the Philippines too. I need to find a bunch of Filipinos, who are clever enough to understand it's better for themselves to take the chance working with freedom under responcibility. I find it to booring  and it¨s very ineffective if I will need to be there and check them all the time. (I'm used to in organisations I have made it's enough to make a few random checks and check if total done is good.) I prefer to sit at veranda and think  so I hope - after startup checking they have understood their tasks - I just need to check them at end of each day. Plus in general I pay people by how much they *get done*, not by hours they spend, so I will need to make the employees understand it's much better for themselves to work good. And I need to find empoyees determend enough to want to earn more by geting more done, not lazy ones


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

I were to slow (over30 minutes limit) to finnish an edit, so I post that separate;

Edit: 
In some cases depending of messure concerning calling something success, so unclear if calling all successes, but actualy I have never failed anyway (except if counting Minitest starts. If it's something new so can't learn by others' misstakes I have sometimes made Minitests starts instea of Market research, because similar costs and if it's good then part of thestart is done allready.)
BUT with an important exception. Three of four projects has failed when I haven't had the power majority, because many people are to stupid, think to short ahead or mess up by they believe they can earn better by screwing me. In situations when business partners need me in the future too, then I don't bother to try to cover myself by contracts - excepts rough written - not signed - derals to refer to to refresh memories if needed later. BUT some have been to stupid and thought it would be better for them to take my share too. E g one deal I had was with business owners, who had very interesting contacts but had a big mess in their business. The deal was all standard products were theirs and all special produced were mine, but they would get very good pay to let my products follow in their container imports. Plus I solved theirorganisation problems for free so it was a very good deal for them. But behind my back they did test sales of MY products - which went very good - and they got greedy an tried to take my part too. When I noticed that, I stoped assisting them with THEIR organisation. which ended up with they got big mess again, they tried to run from depts theygot by that and got interpol hunting them by OTHERS had got pissed at them. (I didn't bother to sue them when they got cought because they had no money after they ha screwed up anyway...) I didn't lost any investment but I lost a lot of time and missed incomes by that. 

So it "scare" me some I will not have to power majority in the new business in the Philippines (because foreigners can own max 40 %). But for one of the business ideas it suit to spread the other 60 % between A LOT of Filipinos if I can fin enough interested. (That's possible IF I can find enough many who think ahea enough. But it's hard to compeete against scammers because they don't need to fullfil their promises  By being that many I suppouse they will get problem to agree many enough to vote me down  BUT foreigners can have max 2 of 5 votes in a company board so I will need one more to vote "correct" WITHOUT being a Dummy. So it's risky. The law is fuzzy so I don't know if my Filipina wife can be one of the other 3 in the board. If so I can hope she will vote good


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

I think the only business I hope to start once we finally make it back to and retire to Philippines (apparently) in 2021 is "Mind My Own Business" :fingerscrossed::ranger: and stay under the radar, while focusing on my health, both physical and mental, while fighting Father Time at by then age 62. I am tempted to pursue some 2 months on/off well paying and tax free gigs I've seen pop up in the Modern locations around the Middle East, but we'll see....always have something to look forward to if I do that, but figure my Asawa will have last call on that one! Happy Wife = Happy Life! Having lived in and worked for an OGA in PI before, I can't imagine wanting to deal with all the roadblocks and headaches there to run Or fund a biz :juggle:....would defeat my desire for better health! Cheers everyone!


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I was going to go work out but after reading this I think I will play it safe and just hire a local to lift the weights for me.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

So has anybody tried the guys' tacos?


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

cvgtpc1 said:


> So has anybody tried the guys' tacos?


Stop...you are making me hungry for a taco...or a burrito...or something resembling Mexican based cuisine...

How come there is no Taco Bell here in the Philippines? Hahaha!!!

(McDonald's, Wendy's, Burger King, Shakey's, Pizza Hut, Papa John's, Yellow Cab Pizza, KFC, CinaBon, all the big US based fast food restaurants are here except Taco Bell...)


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Cebu Citizen said:


> Stop...you are making me hungry for a taco...or a burrito...or something resembling Mexican based cuisine...
> 
> How come there is no Taco Bell here in the Philippines? Hahaha!!!
> 
> (McDonald's, Wendy's, Burger King, Shakey's, Pizza Hut, Papa John's, Yellow Cab Pizza, KFC, CinaBon, all the big US based fast food restaurants are here except Taco Bell...)


Taco Bell is here I think in the Green Mall, there's at least two Taco Bells and one more opening soon all within the Manila area. https://www.google.com/search?client=opera&q=Taco+Bell+philippines&sourceid=opera&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8

For sure all this talk has made me hungry for tacos and I'm making tacos today a huge batch, I worked 4 years for a small mom and pop taco tex mex type spot in North Dakota, it's a lot of work but the meat comes out terrific, here's the recipe it's nearly the same as the restaurant but I've improved it some. https://www.expatforum.com/expats/mabuhay-club-corner/476714-mexican-food-reciepes.html#post4416282


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

BadLadz Resort in Puerto Galera has good Mexican food.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

M.C.A. said:


> Taco Bell is here I think in the Green Mall, there's at least two Taco Bells and one more opening soon all within the Manila area. https://www.google.com/search?client=opera&q=Taco+Bell+philippines&sourceid=opera&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8
> 
> For sure all this talk has made me hungry for tacos and I'm making tacos today a huge batch, I worked 4 years for a small mom and pop taco tex mex type spot in North Dakota, it's a lot of work but the meat comes out terrific, here's the recipe it's nearly the same as the restaurant but I've improved it some. https://www.expatforum.com/expats/mabuhay-club-corner/476714-mexican-food-reciepes.html#post4416282


I would love to make tacos but where I am at I cannot get the shells, the cheese, the sour cream, and even hard to find lettuce. So I guess I could just eat the meat plain. haha


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Had tacos for lunch and taco salad for dinner yesterday. Need to make some cheese enchiladas again soon!










Chuck


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Zep said:


> I would love to make tacos but where I am at I cannot get the shells, the cheese, the sour cream, and even hard to find lettuce. So I guess I could just eat the meat plain. haha


Try Lazada but good luck getting them delivered without being smashed.  We've bought the Bambi Taco Shells at a local supermarket. 

Taco Shells

https://www.lazada.com.ph/catalog/?q=taco&_keyori=ss&from=input&spm=a2o4l.home.search.go.239e359d7YAnBp

Taco Seasoning

https://www.lazada.com.ph/catalog/?spm=a2o4l.searchlist.search.2.936f4cb7h4BbTx&q=taco%20seasoning%20mix&_keyori=ss&clickTrackInfo=textId--3542037082429248636__abId--154854__pvid--6180e13e-2de8-428f-8c4b-e3812690ab61&from=suggest_normal&sugg=taco%20seasoning%20mix_1_1

Tortilla Press
https://www.lazada.com.ph/catalog/?spm=a2o4l.searchlist.search.2.46ef4d98nyL5u9&q=tortilla%20press%20machine&_keyori=ss&clickTrackInfo=textId--5601768390782000317__abId--137478__pvid--0f37ca8c-2e80-4852-ba72-29a0a287515a&from=suggest_normal&sugg=tortilla%20press%20machine_1_1


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

I use to go to Taco Bell 3 times a week here in the states. the prices have gotten so expensive here. If I eat off the regular menu it cost me around $10 to $12. they do have a $1 menu but it is very limited. At those prices I just go to Red Lobster or Olive Garden.

Just to get the small Mexican pizza with no meat is $5 plus $2.49 for a drink. 

art


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

greenstreak1946 said:


> I use to go to Taco Bell 3 times a week here in the states. the prices have gotten so expensive here. If I eat off the regular menu it cost me around $10 to $12. they do have a $1 menu but it is very limited. At those prices I just go to Red Lobster or Olive Garden.
> 
> Just to get the small Mexican pizza with no meat is $5 plus $2.49 for a drink.
> 
> art


You can thank the $15 minimum wage for that.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Zep said:


> You can thank the $15 minimum wage for that.


 Oh Has it raised that much? 
A few years ago I saw at documentaries some states in USA had only 6-7 dollars per hour as minimum! (When Sweden had similar to 11 usd as the lowest.)


----------

